
Google+ and Search Signals: Tinfoil Hat Edition - palebluedot
http://www.christopherspenn.com/2011/07/google-and-search-signals-tinfoil-hat-edition/
======
morganb
Interesting analysis. Would be an interesting experiment to look at how the
shared items gain velocity and what they look like. Even more interesting
would be to compare them to the curves that reddit published for items that
make the front page over there.

